# Cauldron of emmersion



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I am trying to set up a Florida tanks. I am getting mighty confused at the morphological diversity between imm/emersed and mature/sprouts. This is my cauldron where I take plants that I find and see if they are truly aquatic. I am trying to find L.arcauata. The only one I am sure of is Proserpinaca palustris. I know I have at least two Ludwigia and Bacopa(not pictured). Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Cauldron of immersion*

Nice! whats the moss in the bottom left corner? And what part of Florida do you live in?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Cauldron of immersion*

I doubt you'll find L. arcuata here. Are you familiar with this site?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Cauldron of immersion*

Intimately familiar, or shall I say obsessively. Why no L.arcuata? It si listed as throughout Fl. What about L. glandulosa?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Cauldron of immersion*



Esteroali said:


> Intimately familiar, or shall I say obsessively. Why no L.arcuata? It si listed as throughout Fl. What about L. glandulosa?


 I should amend my prior comment - I have never found it in my neck of the woods, so to speak (North Florida), and another fellow who used to live around here and was quite knowledgeable, also claimed to have never found it around here. I have heard it likes a little cooler areas, so perhaps it might be found in the panhandle area. If you do find it, I'd like to know where.


----------

